
The social justice attack on the Linux kernel is too dangerous for all of us - adsfqwop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQs2JlP8tcg
======
crooked-v
A code of conduct that can be summarized as "don't be a jerk" isn't "social
justice", it's just basic professionalism.

The actual CoC, for context:
[https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/process/code-of-
condu...](https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/process/code-of-
conduct.html#)

------
macros
This guy's argument is basically good coders should be allowed to be garbage
people and require others to put up with them because they open source the
code he relies on.

To be fair, I mostly tuned out the moment he mentioned Jordan Peterson.

~~~
Aqua
Forcing somebody out of their jobs/hobbies because you disagree with their
political views is absurd.

As long as the person who is an amazing coder contributes great code I
honestly couldn't care less if they eat meat, support Trump or do sports in
their own _private_ lives and I advise you and the rest of the community who
want to force their own views upon others do the same.

